# Should I get myself castrated?



## winjim (5 Apr 2018)

A (male) doctor in the States appears to be recommending labiaplasty for women experiencing discomfort during spin classes.

https://www.davidghozland.com/labiaplasty-comfort-aesthetics-spin-class/

So I wonder, would getting the old meat and two veg lopped off make me more comfortable for a long day in the saddle?


----------



## Banjo (5 Apr 2018)

I would try a different saddle first but dont rule it out.


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> A (male) doctor in the States appears to be recommending labiaplasty for women experiencing discomfort during spin classes.
> 
> https://www.davidghozland.com/labiaplasty-comfort-aesthetics-spin-class/
> 
> So I wonder, would getting the old meat and two veg lopped off make me more comfortable for a long day in the saddle?



I suppose it would be a quick way to lose a couple of grammes.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2018)

Whatever you end up being, I'm reasonably sure that I won't identify as one of you.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

Then you have the stigma of being an eunuch.


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2018)

With them gone, you'll be too knackered to do a long bike ride,


----------



## Slick (5 Apr 2018)

I think I would rather chew my own arm off.


----------



## User10119 (5 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> A (male) doctor in the States appears to be recommending labiaplasty for women experiencing discomfort during spin classes.


Now, let's not miss out on the other half of the justification for the procedure....


> Plastic surgeons also speculate the growing popularity of athleisure (rocking the yoga pants all day) has caused women to become more self-conscious of their nether regions.
> For women who are *unhappy with the appearance of their vulva* or tired of dealing with discomfort during exercise and sex, labiaplasty may be the answer.


(quoted from the site you linked to*, my *bold*)
So I think you really would need to consider the aesthetics of the situation too.







*which I have to say made me feel a little queasy


----------



## derrick (5 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> A (male) doctor in the States appears to be recommending labiaplasty for women experiencing discomfort during spin classes.
> 
> https://www.davidghozland.com/labiaplasty-comfort-aesthetics-spin-class/
> 
> So I wonder, would getting the old meat and two veg lopped off make me more comfortable for a long day in the saddle?


Go for it. let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Apr 2018)

Maybe you should try these (a Norwegian product, banned in the States cos the name might offend!)







https://www.comfyballs.com/?v=c2f3f489a005


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Then you have the stigma of being an eunuch.



I am being a bit pedantic here but it should be written "a eunoch"

https://www.a-or-an.com/rules/when_to_use_a_vs_an


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2018)

Just what were you searching for when you came across this?


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2018)

I knew that "manscaping" is supposed to be growing in popularity, but aren't you taking things a bit far? We need @jefmcg's opinion.


----------



## subaqua (5 Apr 2018)

Reminds me of this old joke 


Joe had suffered from really bad headaches for the last 20 years.

He eventually decides to go and see a Doctor.

The Doctor said, 'Joe, the good news is I can cure your headaches. The bad news is that it will require castration. You have a very rare condition, which causes your testicles to press on your spine and the pressure creates one hell of a headache. 

The only way to relieve the pressure is to remove the testicles.' 

Joe was shocked and depressed.He wondered if he had anything to live for. 

He had no choice but to go under the knife. The surgery cost him $15,000.

When he left the hospital, he was without a headache for the first time in 20 years, but he felt like he was missing an important part of himself. 

As he walked down the street, he realized that he felt like a different person. He could make a new beginning and live a new life. 

He saw a Men's clothing store and thought, 'That's what I need... A new Suit.' 

He entered the shop and told the salesman, 'I'd like a new Suit.' 

The elderly Tailor eyed him briefly and said, 'Let's see... size 44 long.

Joe laughed, 'That's right, how did you know?' 

'Been in the business 60 years!' the tailor said. 

Joe tried on the suit it fit perfectly. 

As Joe admired himself in the mirror, the salesman asked, 'How about a new shirt?' 

Joe thought for a moment and then said, 'Sure.' 

The salesman eyed Joe and said, 'Let's see, 34 sleeves and 16-1/2 neck.' 

Joe was surprised, 'That's right, how did you know?' 

'Been in the business 60 years.' 

Joe tried the shirt and it fit perfectly. 

Joe walked comfortably around the shop and the salesman asked, 'How about some new Underwear?' 

Joe thought for a moment and said, 'Sure..' 

The salesman said, 'Let's see..... size 36. 

Joe laughed, 'Ah ha! I got you! I've worn a size 34 since I was 18 years old..' 

The salesman shook his head, 'You can't wear a size 34. A size 34 would press your Testicles up against the base of your spine and give you one hell of a Headache


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2018)




----------



## subaqua (5 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 403136





No no no


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> A (male) doctor in the States appears to be recommending labiaplasty for women experiencing discomfort during spin classes.
> 
> https://www.davidghozland.com/labiaplasty-comfort-aesthetics-spin-class/
> 
> So I wonder, would getting the old meat and two veg lopped off make me more comfortable for a long day in the saddle?



Yes!

Less competition.


----------



## swansonj (5 Apr 2018)

For your average male: no. Your average male finds it hard enough to think sensibly as it is, without throwing half his brain cells away.


----------



## mickle (5 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Then you have the stigma of being an eunuch.


There's a stigma?


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 403136


They may work for the veggies, but are they good for the meat?


----------



## tyred (5 Apr 2018)




----------



## Salty seadog (5 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> View attachment 403141



Looks like they need warming up before use.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Apr 2018)

Surely this thread should have a poll?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Looks like they need warming up before use.


Cold steel, they can cut a cord inside a paper bag without cutting the bag.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Surely this thread should have a poll?


winjim will no longer have a pole if he goes full eunuch.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> They may work for the veggies, but are they good for the meat?


Not as quick as the other method now shown.


----------



## winjim (5 Apr 2018)

I mean, I'm gonna say there was a serious point here about the patriarchy; the way that men in particular view women's bodies and the expectations that are placed on those women, but it seems to have become a bit lost in the noise...


----------



## winjim (5 Apr 2018)

DCLane said:


> Just what were you searching for when you came across this?


I did have a bit of a weird conversation with my wife once, which went along the lines of 'so, there's this gynaecologist I follow on twitter...'

ETA: It's Jen Gunter by the way, and she's awesome.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2018)

Poultry shears. Job done.





Good for hens, and cocks.


----------



## User10119 (5 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> I mean, I'm gonna say there was a serious point here about the patriarchy; the way that men in particular view women's bodies and the expectations that are placed on those women, but it seems to have become a bit lost in the noise...


Hopefully I contributed a tiny bit of signal that got through that noise...


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Apr 2018)

It would make having a pee with bib shorts on more difficult. So I wouldn't do it.


----------



## flake99please (6 Apr 2018)

Gynecologist that performs vaginal cosmetic procedures involved in vaginoplasty & labiaplasty blog recommendation shocker...

The O-shot 'especially for valentines day' was blog marketing genius.


----------



## winjim (6 Apr 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Surely this thread should have a poll?


Poll away.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2018)

Or pole away, if you really want to sit comfortably.


----------



## winjim (6 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5205016, member: 10119"]Hopefully I contributed a tiny bit of signal that got through that noise...[/QUOTE]You did. And of course the noise was inevitable given the way the OP was phrased.



flake99please said:


> Gynecologist that performs vaginal cosmetic procedures involved in vaginoplasty & labiaplasty blog recommendation shocker...
> 
> The O-shot 'especially for valentines day' was blog marketing genius.


So who, outside the extreme fetish community, is offering the equivalent service for men?


----------



## flake99please (6 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> So who, outside the extreme fetish community, is offering the equivalent service for men?



Nothing directly equivalent. However, size matters (allegedly) for men, and there is a substantial market for creams/tablets/pumps/implants et cetera.


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> So who, outside the extreme fetish community, is offering the equivalent service for men?



Is there an equivalent problem for men? I occasionally suffer from a bit of numbness down there on long rides but nothing lasting, no serious damage. If you do, then maybe castration is the solution for you.

Obviously I can't speak for women's experience first hand but I was talking recently to someone from one of the big bike companies who works with pro women cyclists and apparently this is a common problem, with many of them requiring corrective surgery to deal with painful damage caused by their saddle. He was also telling me about some of the procedures saddle designers use in an attempt to analyse the causes of these problems but I won't go into detail about that here - all I will say is that like cleaning windows, it's a good job for a nosey parker.

You could argue that labiaplasty seems a drastic step for amateurs who are putting themselves through this for fitness/leisure rather than work, but we're talking about the US, where cosmetic surgery is far more normalised generally. You could also question the underlying misogynism in society that leads someone to consider the need to do that to themselves for 'aesthetic' reasons, but telling women they shouldn't be doing this to their own bodies isn't the way to smash the patriarchy.

If you're looking for a male equivalent to labiaplasty, I think perhaps circumcision is a closer comparison - and that is still considered normal in the US too.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2018)




----------



## theclaud (6 Apr 2018)

smutchin said:


> You could argue that labiaplasty seems a drastic step for amateurs who are putting themselves through this for fitness/leisure rather than work, but we're talking about the US, where cosmetic surgery is far more normalised generally. You could also question the underlying misogynism in society that leads someone to consider the need to do that to themselves for 'aesthetic' reasons, but *telling women they shouldn't be doing this to their own bodies *isn't the way to smash the patriarchy.



They don't do it to their own bodies. (Mostly) male surgeons do it to them, for money.


----------



## PK99 (6 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> A (male) doctor in the States appears to be recommending labiaplasty for women experiencing discomfort during spin classes.
> 
> https://www.davidghozland.com/labiaplasty-comfort-aesthetics-spin-class/
> 
> So I wonder, would getting the old meat and two veg lopped off make me more comfortable for a long day in the saddle?



It would make cycle touring in the mountains easier - you would already be high pitched.


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> They don't do it to their own bodies. (Mostly) male surgeons do it to them, for money.



It's a voluntary procedure though. At least, as much as any other act of conforming to society's expectations of what you should look like is voluntary...


----------



## winjim (6 Apr 2018)

I do hope that nobody thinks that I am in any way telling women what I think they ought to be doing. Their body, their choice. But it's the choice bit that's problematic. I would hope that any woman considering this type of operation, for whatever reason, would be able to think it through properly and after consultation with real experts, not just a cosmetic surgeon. I sincerely hope that any woman doing this is doing it on her own terms and not because of how society views her or because some man has told her she's spending too long in yoga pants.

FWIW the phrasing of my original post was inspired by a reponse to the article from the ever excellent (female) gynaecologist Jen Gunter. Follow her, she's great.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5205526, member: 45"]I'm prepared to have a go, if the price is right.

PM me if you're interested.[/QUOTE]
I'll help, I'm sure I can find a couple of bricks.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'll help, I'm sure I can find a couple of bricks.


Buy the rings instead.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'll help, I'm sure I can find a couple of bricks.



Isn't that painfull ?


.......


----------



## theclaud (6 Apr 2018)

smutchin said:


> It's a voluntary procedure though. At least, as much as any other act of conforming to society's expectations of what you should look like is voluntary...


Yes, but as @winjim points out, the critique is not aimed at the women who consent to this stuff, but at the industry and ideology pushing it.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2018)

Profpointy said:


> Isn't that painfull ?
> 
> 
> .......



Not to the person holding the bricks.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Apr 2018)

Profpointy said:


> Isn't that painfull ?
> 
> 
> .......


Only if you get your thumbs caught in between the bricks.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Only if you get your thumbs caught in between the bricks.



Boom tschchch !


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> Yes, but as @winjim points out, the critique is not aimed at the women who consent to this stuff, but at the industry and ideology pushing it.


Hang about. If I opt for a course of steroids, penis enhancement surgery, chin implants and buttock-firming, am I a victim of a wicked venal body shaming industry cynically pandering to unrealistic expectations.........


.......or actually, just a bit of a prat?


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Hang about. If I opt for a course of steroids, penis enhancement surgery, chin implants and buttock-firming, am I a victim of a wicked venal body shaming industry cynically pandering to unrealistic expectations.........
> 
> 
> .......or a Drago wannabe?



FTFY


----------



## Tommy2 (7 Apr 2018)

A work colleague showed me a video of a man removing his own testicle with kitchen scissors, I'm not one for physical retching at gross videos but I had to fight my breakfast back down after that, in fact I feel a bit queasy thinking about it now.


----------



## winjim (7 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> Yes, but as @winjim points out, the critique is not aimed at the women who consent to this stuff, but at the industry and ideology pushing it.


@smutchin makes what appear to be some valid points about professional female cyclists (full disclosure, I am neither a professional cyclist nor female). Even under the best of circumstances, professional athletes push their bodies to endure things the rest of us couldn't bear, and as professional cyclists I imagine they will have been through a long process of bike fitting, saddle choice, shorts material etc etc, under the supervision of people who know about these things, and might consider surgery as a last resort.

This is a world away from pushing labiaplasty as a first resort for women experiencing discomfort from the occasional spin class.


----------



## theclaud (7 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> @smutchin makes what appear to be some valid points about professional female cyclists (full disclosure, I am neither a professional cyclist nor female). Even under the best of circumstances, professional athletes push their bodies to endure things the rest of us couldn't bear, and as professional cyclists I imagine they will have been through a long process of bike fitting, saddle choice, shorts material etc etc, under the supervision of people who know about these things, and might consider surgery as a last resort.
> 
> This is a world away from pushing labiaplasty as a first resort for women experiencing discomfort from the occasional spin class.



Yes - I don't think we're really in disagreement, and in the last instance I stand by people's right to do whatever they like with their own bodies, whether it's for reasons of 'performance' or aesthetics. But that doesn't preclude a structural understanding of what's going on - which means that, in my view, people like Dr Ghozland should be struck off.


----------



## smutchin (7 Apr 2018)

In an ideal world, there would be no demand for his 'services' anyway.


----------



## mickle (7 Apr 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> View attachment 403184


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2018)

Tommy2 said:


> A work colleague showed me a video of a man removing his own testicle with kitchen scissors, I'm not one for physical retching at gross videos but I had to fight my breakfast back down after that, in fact I feel a bit queasy thinking about it now.


Singular testicle?

Are we talking Hitler here?


----------



## Tommy2 (8 Apr 2018)

I couldn't see the other one so assumed it wasn't the first time


----------



## gaijintendo (8 Apr 2018)




----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> View attachment 403486



This is fast becoming the place where intellectuals go for deep and meaningful discussions about the pressing issues of the day.


----------



## PK99 (8 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> This is fast becoming the place where intellectuals go for deep and meaningful discussions about the pressing issues of the day.



Bolleaux


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2018)

Tommy2 said:


> I couldn't see the other one so assumed it wasn't the first time


It was a hobby with a strictly limited time span.


----------

